# Money Money Money



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

in what states is the money at?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Phatstax said:


> Work is breaking loose across the country. If you are sick and tired of being treated like a pos at home, now is the time to travel! From California, North Dakota, Iowa, Indiana, Nebraska, Oklahoma, Texas, Louisiana, and others there is money to be made for those who choose to go get it. Pack your bags and tell that wormy shop cat foreskin to get your money!!!


Hell I would go but I'm too busy here...
:thumbup:


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Lep said:


> in what states is the money at?


Well... That depends on how much you want, how long you are willing to work to get it, and what conditions you are willing to endure. I listed a handful of locations with at least one walk thru. The rest is up to you to do your homework.


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

The states you listed is where the "money" is at, or is it another post?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Go ahead pack your bags, tell us all about it!!!!

You can advance out of trainee, what else is there to do!


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Walkthrus: 22 Omaha,NE. 429 Nashville, TN. 584 Tulsa, OK. 716 Houston, TX. 
Promising: 6 San Francisco. 401 Reno, NV. 191 Everett, WA. 714 Minot, ND. 369 Louisville, KY. 60 San Antonio, TX. 
Anyone got any more to add???


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow... For a bunch of indignant, self-righteous, know-it-alls, you guys have got nothing to say.
When we finally get down to real union discussion, work and where to find it, everybody shuts up. 
I wonder, are any of you really in a union? 
Are any of you really against a union???
Disregard this message... Go back to hiding behind your keyboards, armchair warriors. 
I'm gonna keep making money with the BROTHERHOOD!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Phatstax said:


> Wow... For a bunch of indignant, self-righteous, know-it-alls, you guys have got nothing to say.
> When we finally get down to real union discussion, work and where to find it, everybody shuts up.
> I wonder, are any of you really in a union?
> Are any of you really against a union???
> ...


Slackers!:laughing:


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

*****this message deleted per fox news orders*****


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

No walkthrus in iowa but 13 (Burlington)and 405 (Cedar Rapids) are looking good.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you pony boy. FYI- council bluffs is a walk thru via 22. 3 cons working 6-10s on a data center. Good conditions and decent retirement. Should last at least 3 years for those that are used to the winters here.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Phatstax said:


> Wow... For a bunch of indignant, self-righteous, know-it-alls, you guys have got nothing to say.
> When we finally get down to real union discussion, work and where to find it, everybody shuts up.
> I wonder, are any of you really in a union?
> Are any of you really against a union???
> ...


 

Nobody wants to work. Check here everyday and you will see the same people all day online :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Wasn't aware of that but it's clear on the other side of the state


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Phatstax said:


> Wow... For a bunch of indignant, self-righteous, know-it-alls, you guys have got nothing to say.
> When we finally get down to real union discussion, work and where to find it, everybody shuts up.
> I wonder, are any of you really in a union?
> Are any of you really against a union???
> ...


Someone is cranky today. :laughing:

NJ - 456 is putting out Book 2, especially linemen. 102 is still dead in the water and 164 is just starting to move book 1 with consistency.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Phatstax 
Black dogs daddy.................:laughing::laughing:

Join Date: Feb 2014
Location: Yankeeville
Posts: 150 
Rewards Points: 83


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Some unfilled calls in Chattanooga but the scale is not too high.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

10 hours of Double Bubble!!!


----------



## Jolt cola (Jul 30, 2010)

For those of you interested here's a good reference website http://where2bro.com


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Yep, Bo puts out good info but some of it is a little outdated sometimes. Always call first to verify.


----------



## floridaEC (Jun 13, 2011)

Local 68 (Denver) is a walkthru right now, lots of OT


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

why would anyone want to winter out there when there's reward points to be made on here ? :laughing:


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks floridaEC, that's good info. Do the OT jobs require a State of Colorado Journeyman license? I worked at Commanche 3 in '08 and didn't need one. I have heard requirements may have changed since then.


----------



## floridaEC (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes , a Colorado journeymans card is required unless you take a powerhouse call.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Chatanooga is begging for help. So is Birmingham. Tulsa, Omaha, Nashville... Unfilled calls. But the big money is in the Bakkan oil fields! I don't plan on taking a day off for the rest of the year unless they make me....$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't come to Dallas. Rate is pretty low here. $26.40.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

We have 3 people in the Dallas area doing 2 separate solar farms.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

blueheels2 said:


> We have 3 people in the Dallas area doing 2 separate solar farms.


I guess something is better than nothing, but just seems like a long trip to make such a low wage. Know who they're working with?


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

White Electrical. They were supposed to bring on some guys from your local to help out but I'm not sure if they did.


----------



## dougmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

TGGT said:


> Don't come to Dallas. Rate is pretty low here. $26.40.


WOW! That's 3rd level apprentice wages up here...


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Scale is 22.95 in Raleigh.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

dougmedic said:


> WOW! That's 3rd level apprentice wages up here...


And let me say the scale does not reflect the cost of living.


----------

